# I'm getting married in 6 days- CONTEST



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm getting married in 6 days...in an *undisclosed* location. The first to guess this location
will receive an undisclosed amount of tobacco (but let me tell you that you will NOT be
disappointed).
Have at it gents! :boom:


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it Las Vegas? =P


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Crazy Horse Monument?


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Kauai?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Wisconsin


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

San Diego


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Michigan. or Japan!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Mexico


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Japan


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Pearl City, HI?


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

At home.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

In a church...Pearl Harbour

Best wishes, bro...20 years for me in June!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Honolulu, it is just down the street from you right? :lol:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Bismark, S Dakota?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Waimea Bay or falls?

When I was stationed on Oahu in the '70's, I tresspassed, I mean visited probably 20 waterfalls that would be suitable for a wedding. Of course, your wedding party would have to be willing scofflaws and for some of the falls, willing to put in a lot of effort to get to them.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Honolulu County Courthouse?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm gonna guess Granite Hills, CA


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Jamaica!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Gretna


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Contrabass Bry said:


> Bismark, S Dakota?


ound:

Might want to check up on that. Bismarck is just a hair further North :thumb:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Ybor City, FL?


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Havana, Cuba?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

On a ship/boat.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Hahah, awesome guesses so far! Lets think outside the Islands!!!


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Carlton Oaks, San Diego CA


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

In a haystack - you and your future wife are the needle


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

On the beach!!!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Miami


----------



## One American (Jan 21, 2010)

KickinItInSD said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm getting married in 6 days...in an *undisclosed* location. The first to guess this location
> will receive an undisclosed amount of tobacco (but let me tell you that you will NOT be
> ...


Agra.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Poughkeepsie.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Your location will be about two feet to your fiancées right


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok how about this: It's West of the Mississippi, and in the U.S.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

colorado


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Vail, colorado


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Last guess for a while...grand canyon


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Chase field Phoenix Arizona, before the Giants D-backs game.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mormon Temple - SLC, UT


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Mount Rushmore?


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Redwood forest


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Tijuana ?


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Taliesin, Spring Green Wisconsin?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Alcatraz?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Minnesota


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Pitbull is close, there is a redwood forest within 100 miles! :bounce:


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Portland Oregon


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

San Francisco


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Wait, it can't be this easy...Is it Kicking it in San Diego?


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Redmond, washington


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Santa Cruz, California


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Eureka, CA


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Santa Rosa, CA


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Lake Tahoe is my other guess


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I am also going to guess Fort Bragg, CA


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

android said:


> Santa Rosa, CA


DING DING DING DING, we have a WINNER! Congratulations android! I'll PM you soon for details 

Thank you all for playing! I'm pretty darn excited, and I brought my pipes with me...though I doubt
I'll find much time to smoke them.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

+RG for you sir fun thread and congrates!


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations android!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats android, I thought I was getting close to the area but apparently not :lol:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

yee haw! total shot in the dark too! i'm heading there in May... thanks for the fun contest!!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations Android. And to you Matthew!

RD


----------



## leanpockets (Mar 29, 2012)

hanalei bay or hotel hana-maui

nvm too late


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Android (Andrew), your package is INCOMING!! DC#: 03110820000228066849


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

KickinItInSD said:


> Android (Andrew), your package is INCOMING!! DC#: 03110820000228066849


awesome, thanks brother! stoked!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

the "winnings", otherwise known as a heavenly smelling bomb destroyed my mailbox today!!!

Matt, thank you so much brother, I've never smoked any flake tobacco before and you sent me some of the best (from what I understand)! super excited to try these out, I may be smoking some bob's chocolate later this evening!!










Esoterica Stonehaven
Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
G & H Bob's Chocolate Flake
Dunhill My Mixture 965
Sutliffe Maple Street


----------

